# Using Harmony Elite with Tivo Bolt Vox



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Gents, just wondering if anyone is using a Harmony Elite with their Bolt Vox or Mini Vox. Right now I'm using a Harmony 900 and it works great but if the Harmony Elite can add Voice functionality, then it might be worth an upgrade. Do the voice features work as well using the Elite as they do on the Vox remote?

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm using a Harmony Hub that has both the Smart Remote as well as an Elite paired to it.

I only use the Voice Features that I can get Google Assistant to do.

If you can get the TiVo VOX functions to work through a Harmony Remote, I was unaware and would be surprised to learn.

-KP


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

They do not work at all. For voice control beyond what Google Assistant does, you must use a Vox remote.


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

kpeters59 said:


> I'm using a Harmony Hub that has both the Smart Remote as well as an Elite paired to it.
> 
> I only use the Voice Features that I can get Google Assistant to do.
> 
> If you can get the TiVo VOX functions to work through a Harmony Remote, I was unaware and would be surprised to learn. -KP


Interesting. So I can use the Google Assistant iOS app to control my Bolt? I've tried looking for linking instructions but havent found any.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Everyday I hate iOS just a little bit more, but yes...I just tried it, it does seem to work.

I use a Google Home mostly. And mostly just to pause the TV as I'm leaving the room.

-KP


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

zubinh said:


> I've tried looking for linking instructions but havent found any.


I'm pretty sure you just say "link my Harmony Account" in to Assistant and follow the prompts.

-KP


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Awesome thanks!


----------

